# Crestron/IP control/MRV



## ERDr (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey All

I currently have a HR24 but would like to upgrade to multiple receivers for MRV. I'm looking at one for each TV so 8 units. I'm also having a Crestron system retrofitted into my house. I received a quote for $35,000 just for the DM video matrix. I figure using multiple receivers will be cheaper in the short & long run. I plan on centrally stacking all of the equipment. Crestron has an IP control driver for the HR24. I'll be using HDMI over IP adapters to get the signal to the TV. There will be a separate Crestron wireless subnet to get the remote control signals back to the equipment closet. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong but if I had 8 HR24s (or 7 with a HR34/HR44) then all recordings would show up on the universal recording list and any receiver could access any program stored on a different DVR. Should I be using all HR24 or combo of HR24 & HR34/44, or something else?

My house has enterprise grade network equipment and multiple APs for wireless. I'd like to be able to use the internet DirecTV apps. With DECA and all, I'm having a hard time helping the installer plan everything out.

I'd love some suggestions

Thanks


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My first suggestion would be to find a contractor that's fluent in DirecTV or get Directv to install your HRs.

The main purpose of whole home is to allow the DVRs to send their recordings to any other HD DVR or H2x receiver. You can centralize all the equipment but your distribution system looks way overpriced and overkill.

7 or 8 HRs will produce a unified playlist. Tuner count is the critical part. A SWiM-16 can handle 16 tuners. Each HR2x has 2, a 34/44 has 5 tuners.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Using a bank of HRs is, IMHO, going to be very complicated. Once major issue will be keeping track of which DVR is recording which programs at what times. What I think you should do is think about how many simultaneous recording tuners you need. We have 13 in our installation, but that is more an accident of history than a design (we added the HR34 after already having 4 other DVRs). In most cases, a single Genie (HR34 or HR44) will probably handle all of your recording needs. Then add H25s (single tuner HD receivers) to provide live viewing at each location and support playback of recordings. The advantage of using H25s is that it will allow you to manage your recordings connected to any H25.

For example, if you decide you need 7 simultaneous recording tuners you could get a HR44 and a HR24. When you want to program a new recording you can connect to ANY H25, select the program to record and press the record button. You would then be prompted for the DVR where you want to schedule the recording. From a DVR you can ONLY schedule recordings on THAT DVR. In fact, you could have a HR24 and a HR44 (7 tuners) plus 8 H25s (one for each TV, for a total of 15 tuners) and NEVER actually watch either DVR directly. IOW, the DVRs would be servers only. You could have a local monitor in the equipment room for server management. The equipment cost would be a couple of hundred dollars less than 8 HR24s and far easier to manage.


----------

